# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Hey!!! Any fellow Missourians?

## wasuslitherin

Hello! :Very Happy:  My name is Cassandra. I have '09 Male normal ball python, 11 adult corn snakes, and 29 hatchlings.  I got my first corn in Feb. '09. It was a '08 normal female. I waited like 11 months and found a breeder sell out. I bought a bunch of corns from him. I have bred, and produced 29 hatchlings out of two, first-timers. 

pairing #1- Maddie(Amel het Caramel Motley) + Neville(Amel stripe het carmel)= July 9, 14 hatched- 8 females, 6 males. 1 butter motley het stripe female(keeper), 1 butter het motley/stripe female, 5 Amels het caramel  motley/stirpe and 8 Amel motleys het caramel stripe.  

Pairing #2- Turtle(Goldust Motley) + Adonis( Ultramel motley het Ultramel, Caramel, stripe)= July 14- July 17, 15 hatched- Mostly Males, I am not sure on thier hets. I haven't calculated it yet. Ultraamels, Ultras, Caramels, Amels, and I not sure on a few of them.

July 18, I went to The Gateway Reptile Expo in .  I entered  3 raffle tickets. I went thru the show, and only found 1 corn that interested me. So I was walking around debating whether or not I needed it... And they announced the raffle was about to begin.   I pulled out my tickets, and JACKPOT!!! It was my number!  I ran up to get my prize... a $25 off JandWReptile. I won a Ball python from his table!!! He is a '09 normal ball python. His name is bridgton!!


-c

----------


## willieshotg3

i am from illinois...alton area am in MO moday through friday for work in earth city...congrats on the ball...

----------


## Soterios

Moved from St. Charles to Phoenix a few years back!

----------


## angllady2

Right outside St. Louis here.

Welcome.

Gale

----------


## butters!

arnold mo here

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

Springfield!

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

St. Louis county here!

----------


## 2kdime

Right outside Kansas City here

----------


## C-New

I lived in St. Charles for a few years, then moved over to Troy, IL.  Since then we have lived in Seattle and Phoenix and as of Aug 23rd I will be moving back to O'Fallon MO.  Would love to have some local Ball Python contacts!  I have sold a few of mine so that the move is easier, but I currently have (need to change my sig)
0.1 Normal
0.1 BumbleBee
1.0 Pastel
1.0 Spider

Looking for a breeding size Lesser girl and Pin Girl...

Looking forward to moving back and making some ball friends in the st. louis/metro areas!  Also is there any expos coming up?  I see they had the Gateway in July...

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

> Looking forward to moving back and making some ball friends in the st. louis/metro areas!  Also is there any expos coming up?  I see they had the Gateway in July...


STL Reptile Show happens every few months. This sunday is the next show (8/15). Then 10/24 and 1/2/2011.

----------


## C-New

> STL Reptile Show happens every few months. This sunday is the next show (8/15). Then 10/24 and 1/2/2011.


Sweet!!!  Thank you for the information.

----------


## boogerbob

I am from a spot in the road called Mountain View.  It's about 100 miles east of Springfield.  Good to see some Missourians on here.  :Smile:

----------


## C-New

Anyone know of any good reptile shops in the O'fallon or St. Peters area.  I only have 4 balls at the moment, but will be expanding as soon as we get set up there in MO.  I want to find a decent place with good feeders...etc...

----------


## wasuslitherin

HEY! I was wondering if there are any breeders or just any ball pythons owner in Missouri? Preferably in the St. Louis area?

----------


## Clint Bundy

Get on Kingsnake.com and look up the reptile shows that go on in St. Louis. I know there are breeders on that page

----------


## ColdBloodedCarnival

St. Louis County here!

----------


## wasuslitherin

Cool. There are alot of locals!!!!

 There is a Rptile lover's meeting sept 11 in comlubia. PM me for more info.

----------


## angllady2

Jefferson County here, just south of St. Louis

Gale

----------


## willieshotg3

cottage hills il here about 15 min away from down town saint louis

----------


## Gabrial

Kansas City here.

----------


## jbean7916

Anyone in the KC area going to the expo on Sunday??

----------


## OgleRpets

Joplin, MO here  :Very Happy:

----------


## midwest_98

St. Louis MO here, just went to the last show at the viking and my bro picked up a baby cali king for our collection

----------


## RhacHead

> I am from a spot in the road called Mountain View.  It's about 100 miles east of Springfield.  Good to see some Missourians on here.


Is that near Van Buren? My father was raised there and I've periodically visited. Gorgous part of the country!

----------


## midwest_98

Anyone going to the show on the 19th in st. louis?

----------

